# fűzfapoéta



## franknagy

Miért éppen fűzfapoéta magyarul a tehetségtelen költő?


----------



## Zsanna

Jó kérdés, kicsit utána kellett néznem. 
O. Nagy Gábor szerint (lásd pl. a Mi fán terem? c. könyvét) a _fűzfa_ még fának is rossz minőségű (mert túl puha), emiatt valaminek a hitvány voltát hangsúlyozza. De az értéktelenség duplán hangsúlyozott, mert már a _fa_ (jelző) önmagában is erre utal. Ugyanis, ha megnézzük, hova kerül az arany, ezüst, réz, vas stb. értékjelzők sorában: legutoljára.
(Másik példának hozza fel a "fabatkát sem ér" szólásban az első szót. A batka kis értékű pénz volt, és a fa előtte nem azt jelzi, hogy fából készült pénz, hanem hogy még a legkisebb pénzértékét sem éri el az a dolog, amire utal.)


----------



## franknagy

Köszi Zsanna!
A fűzfapoéta ezek szerint a *fa-* előtaggal silánynak jelölt emberi tulajdonságok közé tartozik, mint a
fafejű és a fatökű, focistáról a falábú.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, bár a _falábú_ egy kicsit félreérthető (szövegösszefüggés nélkül pláne), mivel tényleg létezik fából készült láb is.


----------



## AndrasBP

Zaicz Gábor etimológiai szótára további példákat is hoz a XVIII.sz-ból:

_fűzfakatona _(rossz, hitvány katona)
_fűzfadiák _(rossz diák)

Ezeket sosem hallottam, úgy tűnik, a mai nyelvben csak a _fűzfapoéta _maradt meg.


----------



## francisgranada

Érdekes, eddig csak a _fűzfapoétát_ ismertem én is. Van még olyan, hogy "bot csinálta" (poéta, vagy bármi más), de ez talán külön téma (bár általában a bot is fából van).


----------

